
Republicans Run Pirate Bay Skyscraper Ad Campaign - czzarr
http://torrentfreak.com/republicans-run-pirate-bay-skyscraper-ad-campaign-121004/
======
czzarr
I made a tl;dr version for people who don't have time to read the whole thing:
<http://api.tldr.io/tldrs/506d8edd78b3cba85f000416>

